# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Правила ухода за модератором и админом

## Irina

*Модератор* - это одно из тех слабых и пугливых существ, которые панически боятся человека и скрываются от него в диких, неисследованных форумах Сети, которых, к сожалению, становится все меньше и меньше. Вместе с тем это очень симпатичные существа, способные своими общением и внешностью украсить Ваш форум. Модераторы и Админы приручаются очень плохо, редко существуют в одомашенном виде, и практически не размножаются в неволе – там им сложно найти подругу-Модератора, Админа. Популяция Модераторов и Админов находится на грани исчезновения. Сохраним же их для наших потомков!!
Модер и Админ - животное хищное. И кусачее. Во избежание травм руками не трогать.

*Вот некоторые правила по уходу за Модератором:*

1. Общайтесь в форуме тихим голосом, уважительно и доброжелательно.

2. Заголовки большими буквами, ругательства, нецензурные выражения, оскорбления напугают любого пользователя, а уж такое нежное существо как Модератор – и подавно.

3. Постарайтесь не рекламировать вещи, не имеющие отношения к форуму. Модератор по своей природе очень доверчив и наивен, и может по ссылке уйти с форума и навсегда заблудиться в необъятном нецивилизованном Интернете или вас покусать.

4. Ни в коем случае не выдавайте себя за другого человека, а особенно – не притворяйтесь другим Модератором! Обманом вы можете нанести неисправимый урон его чуткой душе и влюбленному сердцу... И себе.

5. Модератор – очень застенчивое существо, и смущается, когда на форуме начинают обсуждать его внешность, поведение или личную жизнь. Если Вы хотите сказать ему что-то нежное и ласковое, лучше это сделать в приватной беседе или по электронной почте.

6. Являясь творческой личностью, каждый Модератор любит сочинять «Правила поведения в форуме», дает читать это произведение всем желающим и радуется, когда эти правила выполняются. Сделайте ему приятное – и Модератор навсегда останется в форуме, даря Вам эстетическое наслаждение от беседы. 

А Админа просто любите :aj:

----------


## BiZ111

О да =)

----------


## Sanych

Концовка правильная

----------


## Evil

Ха-ха... у вас что тут, гарем?

----------

